# Okay... Now I gotta cut back. D:



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2007)

So I made a deal with my parents... If they sign me up for Driver's Ed, I pay for half of the classes and if I ever get money later down the road, half of what I have goes to paying for the insurance.  So this means I gotta REALLY scale down on game purchasing... So this is what my list of games to buy looks like for this year.

DS

The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword

Total - $70

Nintendo Wii

Metroid Prime 3
Super Smash Brothers: Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy

Total - $150

Yeah, not a lot, but it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.  I mean... DRIVING.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 2, 2007)

*isn't taking drivers ed*

GO NEW YORK!


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hellz yeah, pretty soon I'm getting my learner's permit.

I approve of all those games except maybe Ninja Garden. I heard Tranformers DS got really good ratings, so you might want to check that out as well.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Been there done that.     

I remember last year you said you were only gonna get 6 games... rofl


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Hellz yeah, pretty soon I'm getting my learner's permit.
> 
> I approve of all those games except maybe Ninja Garden. I heard Tranformers DS got really good ratings, so you might want to check that out as well.


Ninja... GARDEN?  Wow... Ehem...

@ Darth - Yeah, I had a row with my parents last year, err, haha. D:  But this time I just won't have the money physically to buy the games.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 2, 2007)

I can get my permit today if I wanted to actually. But I'm to lazy to do anything D:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 2, 2007)

I too, am trying to cut my spendings.
I don't get that much money to begin with, I need as much of it as I can.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 2, 2007)

That's cutting back?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> That's cutting back?


 Uhm... Duh... I would normally get like 12 more games for the year, maybe more.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I usually get 2-3


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 2, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, same as Pm.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2007)

*shrugs*

My job supports me well, but now that I have other expenses, I won't be able to spend money as I please.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *shrugs*
> 
> My job supports me well, but now that I have other expenses, I won't be able to spend money as I please.


 I can afford anything I want. The problem is what I want is to not spend much.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 2, 2007)

Lets see....this year I bought Pearl, PoP, and PBR...
Damn.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Lets see....this year I bought Pearl, PoP, and PBR...
> Damn.


 You have PBR?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I lied.

SARKAZM LAWL

Yes, I have PBR.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Maybe law's are different in MN...

I got my driver's license and I didn't had to cut anything back..


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 2, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Maybe law's are different in MN...
> 
> I got my driver's license and I didn't had to cut anything back..


 What does this have to do with driving license laws?  This has to do with paying insurance.  Don't you? :\


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay parents!


----------



## JJH (Jul 2, 2007)

This year I've bought Excite Truck, PBR, DIamond, and Spectrobes. Wow. I need something else to spend money on...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *isn't taking drivers ed*
> 
> GO NEW YORK!


 *Shudders at PN at NYC last year*

The horror....

Just get Hourglass...


----------



## Grawr (Jul 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only asked because I thought you were saying it wouldn't be good before...though that might have been Bul...


----------



## Akkad (Jul 2, 2007)

I can only do driver's ed if my other grades go up. Good luck!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It isnt good. However, how would I know if I didnt get it?
I dont HAVE to like the games I buy...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 3, 2007)

I've gotten Pearl, Sonic Hereos and Nothing...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 3, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very good point.
I own games that I hate now.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 3, 2007)

Out of all of my games, I'm happy to say that I only dislike one or two.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 3, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Out of all of my games, I'm happy to say that I only dislike one or two.


 That's because you're a review slave


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 XD I wonder if Bul will be offend.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 3, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's true.
And he will never know the awsomeness of INTELLIVISION LIVES!


----------



## Grawr (Jul 3, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Understandable. I really don't think its that great either. >_<


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 3, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Review slave?  So you're saying I was one when I was 6 years old?  No, I think it's just good gaming taste.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 3, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats one word for it


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 3, 2007)

I can drive.   
B)			

In MT, I can get my license next year. BOOM!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 3, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Thinks up 'The Bell Tree Forums Review Slave' userbar*


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 3, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : D


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 3, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, wow... I barely knew how to used the internet when I was 10...  And my family had 28.6 or whatever when I was 6...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 3, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Denial is the first step. : D


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 4, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhm, okay. >_>;

Anyway, yeah... Driver's Ed starts this Monday, woo. D:


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 8, 2007)

Did someone mention insurance yet?


----------

